# What might this be?



## autonoz (Nov 24, 2014)

This was in a box of old lathe parts I purchased today. I don't think it has anything to do with a lathe. It kind of looks like a spring compressor. Any ideas?


----------



## Ebel440 (Nov 25, 2014)

It does look like a spring compressor but the handle seems a little small


----------



## Bill C. (Nov 25, 2014)

autonoz said:


> This was in a box of old lathe parts I purchased today. I don't think it has anything to do with a lathe. It kind of looks like a spring compressor. Any ideas?



Not sure just what it is.  Must be a shop made tool.  The knob makes me think it is designed for light duty.  Maybe a welding jig.  Nice find


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 25, 2014)

:thinking:,
 it's some sort of compressor , 
it has acme threads on the rod so it was made to apply a lot of force even with a small wheel.
what specifically it is for , i don't know.

my guess is that moveable jaw is reversed, and the tool is an old tire bead breaker.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 25, 2014)

If the left jaw was turned around, you could use it to pull a very large roller chain together.  Other than that


----------



## road (Nov 25, 2014)

maybe it's a headlight bezel stretcher ?  


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## GarageGuy (Nov 26, 2014)

road said:


> maybe it's a headlight bezel stretcher ?
> 
> 
> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:



Y'know, just the other day I was thinking to myself... "self, you need to get your headlight bezels stretched".  I wonder if he'll sell it?  :biggrin:

GG


----------



## mcostello (Nov 26, 2014)

If Your Auto mechanic gets ahold of one it would be a wallet stretcher.


----------



## autonoz (Nov 27, 2014)

mcostello said:


> If Your Auto mechanic gets ahold of one it would be a wallet stretcher.



I better throw it in the junk pile before it cost me money


----------



## Grumpy Gator (Nov 27, 2014)

It's a left hand Stromberg carburetor nut wrench for a '37 packard stright 8.Can also be used to hold the turkey open to put in the stuffing.
**********Just Saying**********Gator**********:rofl::lmao:











































########################################


----------



## ray hampton (Nov 27, 2014)

GarageGuy said:


> Y'know, just the other day I was thinking to myself... "self, you need to get your headlight bezels stretched".  I wonder if he'll sell it?  :biggrin:
> 
> GG



your bezels may be plastic or pot metal 
hard to stretch if the water temperature are not correct


----------



## CoopVA (Nov 27, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> your bezels may be plastic or pot metal
> hard to stretch if the water temperature are not correct



If you heat up the water with MAPP gas, the plastic bezels will stretch better with less distortion...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## autonoz (Nov 27, 2014)

I wonder if he'll sell it?  :biggrin:

GG[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Not a chance. I've been getting $5.00 a pop stretching the bezels of the folks in my neighborhood.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 28, 2014)

It could posibley be for installing tracks on small dozers or old snowmobils.


----------



## SG51Buss (Nov 29, 2014)

Is one thread right-hand Acme, while the other end is left-hand?

I've seen similar gadgets used on rv's, for abusing various attachments...


----------



## GarageGuy (Nov 29, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> your bezels may be plastic or pot metal
> hard to stretch if the water temperature are not correct



If it was easy, *anyone* could do it.  That's why you leave it to us professionals!  :roflmao:

GG


----------



## Andre (Nov 29, 2014)

It's a TurboEncabulator reciprocating jingle arm adjustment tool. Not too common, but still sold in places that still carry Sperving bearings.


----------



## toolroom (Nov 30, 2014)

Right you are Andre,
my reciprocating jingle arm on my Tractovator only reciprocates only part way due to a rusted sperving bearing...the outer one!
Now I know what I need to remove it from the turboEncabulator, by stretching the TurboEncabulator bezel just enough to remove it.
WOW thanks, I gotta make me one for the right side, and one for the left!


----------



## autonoz (Nov 30, 2014)

Obviously I have stumbled across something special here. Between the bobulators, bezelators, and sporonocators, it appears to be a very versatile tool. It's going on Fleabay.


----------



## barlow l (Nov 30, 2014)

My guess would be a track jack. sorta, kinda looks sorta, kinda similar.


----------

